# Starting a time-lapse of Phrag Grande in sheath today, Dec 9 2017



## My Green Pets (Dec 10, 2017)

I am using what I have available to me which is an iPad that has a time-lapse mode. Have done a couple of 4-day tests so far (see below).

The built-in camera of the iPad doesn't allow for any setting or adjustments, frame rate, or anything. You just set it up, hit start, and when you hit stop, it will compile all the images into a video.

I'm going to leave a green LED on during the night cycle instead of a white light for no particular reason except that I feel that the dim green light 'disturbs' the plants' dark cycle less than a white one would. I did the same in one of the trials and it seems to be ok. We will see how it turns out.

The plan is to keep this going until the plant is in bloom. I'll probably change camera angles a few times, but in the end hope to compile it all into one video illustrating the growth and development of the Phrag spike until it flowers.

Now that I think of it, I may continue the footage until the blooms fall off and the spike withers. That would actually seem more complete. Plus I think withering spikes are really neglected in spite of the beautiful and methodical way the plant discards them. Again, we will see.

There are some excellent photographers here on SlipperTalk so maybe you will feel inclined to chime in any thoughts. I welcome all input. I hope to use this thread to kind of narrate the process and related thoughts, as I'm guessing this project could last a couple of months or more.

[YOUTUBE]Nk99EORYIcs[/YOUTUBE]

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Nk99EORYIcs

[YOUTUBE]gyOBu2bBReM[/YOUTUBE]

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=gyOBu2bBReM


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 10, 2017)

I think this sounds like a cool idea. I am looking forward to seeing the final results. 

Are you going to take special measures to ensure the plant and camera are always in the same position/alignment or is the software able to correct & stabilize well enough that you can just sort of wing it?


----------



## blondie (Dec 10, 2017)

WHat a great idea Ill keep watching for updates


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 10, 2017)

Here's the setup. As far as stabilizing etc, it will all be 'winged'


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 11, 2017)

Just found this one, very cool. Look how the flower wags back and forth at the beginning. 

[YOUTUBE]268XNNcyo-0?t=13s[/YOUTUBE]

https://youtu.be/268XNNcyo-0?t=13s


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 7, 2018)

Just popping open today. Two months of time lapse so far. It's been interesting! The plant moves much more than I had expected!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 8, 2018)

CambriaWhat said:


> The plant moves much more than I had expected!



Did you feed it after midnight?

Great job and neat project.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 8, 2018)

Opened today. The time lapse will show other orchids blooming around this plant which has also been interesting to observe.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2018)

should be interesting


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 16, 2018)

petals still growing


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice and interesting!


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 20, 2018)

Really cool!


----------



## phraggy (Feb 20, 2018)

Very,very interesting William you must have plenty of patience.
Ed


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 23, 2018)

Exciting snippet from the past week.

https://youtu.be/b6bfvtMO7fc

[YOUTUBE]b6bfvtMO7fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 28, 2018)

The video is done! Timelapse from December to April. Hope you like it! Would love to see your comments!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0G2Rb2aXNw

[youtube]F0G2Rb2aXNw[/youtube]


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 28, 2018)

Really cool little project. Stop motion animation ... for science!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2018)

Great flower!


----------

